# Hi I am new to this site......



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi my name is Louise I am 27 and live in bristol with my husband Andrew.

I have suspected PCOS and the dr has prescribed me 1 cycle of clomid of which i took the last tablet yesterday.

I have to go and have a 21 day progesterone test on the 16th June so we will see what happens.

Babydust to everyone
Louise
x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Louise,

Would like to welcome you to ff. Wish you lots of luck with the clomid. If you ever fancy a natter there are usually a few of us in the chat room most evenings. Hope to see you there sometime,

L xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Louise

Just wanted to welcome you to fertility friends

Why not come and join us on the clomid thread.

I hope that the clomid works for you

As tequila says if u fancy a natter come and join us in the chat room

I am there most evenings and can say i will definitly be there 8-10 tomorrow evening lol

sending lots of baby dust to you


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Louise,

Just wanted to say hello, Im a newbie too this week...

I started Clomid on the 20th May myself 

Just sending you lots of luck and best wishes...

Lots of lv Ju x x


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Thnx girls for making me feel welcome, this seems a lovely friendly site!

I am having fun chatting away at the mo in the chat room.
Love and dust to u all
lou
x


----------



## dreamer (May 31, 2004)

hiya lou 
welcome to the site 
i am also new here too !!!!!!!
wishing you lots of luck with the clomid 
i hope it works for you 
i know a lot of people who have been successful with using clomid 
and i have a lovely niece who was concived with using the drug 
good luck luv dreamer


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Dreamer,

Thnks for your message.

How did you get the magic fairues at the bottom of your message


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hi Lou,

Welcome to FF

I am a fellow Clomid girl too. Why not come on over to the Clomid girls thread on the Clomid board, we'd love to have you join us.

Just thought I'd let you know a little about me. I too have PCOS, was diagnosed when ttc child #1. Was given 1 course of Clomid (25mg) back at te end of 1996, which done nothing, and I don't really count it as the amount was so low. Then I took 1 cycle at 50mg which resulted in the little smiler on the left now. Just wanted to let you know that it does work.

To add the smilies, click on the words View All Smilies on the left when typing your post. When you have chosen the one you like simply click on the picture and the smilie will appear on your post in code format, then when you post your message will have the smilies on it 

Hope to see you over on the Clomid Girls thread soon.

Love, luck and 

Emma x  x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya Lou

Welcome to fertility friends hope you get all the answers you are looking for. Hope to see you in chat

Love Georgia
xx


----------



## dreamer (May 31, 2004)

hiya lou
to get the pictures all you have to do is when you reply to a post on the left hand side there is a little box under where it says message :
click on view all smilies andlots willcome up on the screen ad then choose the want you would like 
have fun luv dreamer xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi
i am new also. My name is Ruby. My husband and i have been trying for nearly 3 years....we had it confirmed recently that the reason is his very low sperm count. We were told last week that ICSI is our best chance but there is a long waiting list.....i am 31 he is 38.

I really understand about not being able to relate to friends with babies - or even those without!! All my sisters and friends have had them so easily so I appreciate what you say.
Good luck all....
Any tips on dealing with ultra-fertile friends and family without alienating them??

Ruby


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi chick,

Where does your other half work, and do you live near Bristol?

Love
lou
x


----------

